# correction



## rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

It is obvious that there is no spell-check in Forums…..................Sorry
Ray


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh.
Yas thies es cleer.
Especially for us non English.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

These days they have web browsers that can spell check.

Try Firefox


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

almost makes it worthwhile to learn how to write properly doesn't it? (all in good spirit of course)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

det er da ikke så vanskeligt … bare læs denne blog af Karson …. og få et godt grin … LOL

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/14464

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If there's a club for poor spelling and English I would not only be a member of that club I would be president. Sorry about that we all can't be perfect in all things.


----------

